
Burger King: New plant-based burger 'not for vegans' - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51005974
======
apotatopot
Isn't any kind of harm reduction good, though? This is still a step in the
right direction for a company whose primary source of income is beef.

------
text70
I personally think they are delicious. However, they also have yeast expressed
mammalian hemoglobin for that meaty flavor.

------
Kaibeezy
Nor even vegetarians! They are grilling them on the same cooker as the meat.
Srsly!

Retraction in 5... 4... 3...

